# where do you keep yuor crickets/live foods



## wizzy (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm sure this has been asked maby times before
so mums not keen on the idear of having crickets ect in the house, worm type animals i'm sure she'll be fine with.

her main problem is the noise, does it drive you mad? it doesn't seem to bother me to much. what about keeping then in the garage. obviously things like heat (especially in the winter) and lighting would be an issue.......


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can get 'silent' crickets, and although quieter than normal crix, you can still hear them!

The only sound you get from locusts is when they jump up and down in the tubs. Much prefer these, along with mealies and waxies.

I keep my viv on the top of an old tv unit, which has two cupboards in it - all the feeders go in there, so no chance of hearing them. (holes for ventilation at the back, plus they are in the house, so heat/light isn't a problem)

Hope this helps! :smile:


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

You could easily keep them in a garage in a polystyrene box with a heatmat and a few holes for ventilation. The cold won't kill them, just "paralyse" them until they warm up again - obviously a bit of an issue if you need them to last for a while as you gut load them.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

5gal. bucket


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

keeping crickets at low temps will kill them same with locusts...i keep all of mine on top of my vivs...keep em warm as the top of the vivs heats up. you could keep them in a garage but it would have to be warm or have a heat pad under the tub.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

When I have a noisy box they go in the small shower! No of us really use that shower so the crix go in there. I also have a box in the garden as its warm, they seem to like it and it give nice background noise for bbqing! Obviously the tub is v secure so they won't infest the garden...


----------



## wizzy (Apr 25, 2007)

i have extra heat mat/lamp with a themosat thing, lol it will be a while before ig et anything (plannin ahead)


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

i keep mine on top of the viv in the sitting room to be honest i like the sound i find it relaxing it makes me think of being abroad maybe i am just strange though


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I leave mine to roam around my bedroom na only joking. I leave my crickets in there tubs and feed them every other day. My locusts i keep in a medium size platic fish tank. I buy them extra large but i just grow them a bit before feeding them.


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

hey mate,
i keep my crix and worms inside a cardboard box ontop of a viv. this usually keeps them quiet cause it calms them down being in the dark and also the warmth from the vivs below keeps them nice and toasty  i quite enjoy the sound of them now though, its quite relaxing when your trying to sleep but i guess thats just a matter of opinion. as for the mothers not liking them, i used to have the same problem but as long as you keep feeders hidden then they never usually mind  ...until they find one loose while cleaning !


----------



## wizzy (Apr 25, 2007)

lol the actuall insects themself don't bother her, when i had my snake and we used to go pick up mic they had escaped ones hopping around, and her firends son har a beardie - which she fed she just can't stand the chirping


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i keep mine in the boxes they come in inside my garage (heating and air con) as i have 2 guineas and a rabbit in there too i only buy enough for a week at a time anyways and they never seem to die im not allowed mine in the house either my mum is terrified they will all eescape lol


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Ever thought of roaches?

There quite, clean, don't smell, easy to look after and after a while you have a free food source


----------



## wizzy (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah but roaches will take a bit more convinceing :|


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

mine stay in my room...i used to go crazy with the noise but now i sleep through it. the rest of the house is too cold!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Mine live in the critter keeper plastic tanks you can get, and they sit in the cupboard in my reptile room. The noise has never been bad, sometimes theres nothing at all (due to silent crickets).


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

Just been reading this thread as I'm hoping to get a beardie sometime soon and only now it occured to me I have no idea what to do with the live food!

So if I use a cardboard box (with secure lid!) and keep it ontop of the viv to keep warm, it will be ok like that? Do I need to put anything in the box with the crickets? Do I have to feed them? At the start I will probably just buy enough live feed for the week.

And if I'm using stuff like the calcium carb stuff that you dust onto the livefeed daily, do I dust every cricket?

Sorry for the dumb questions, never kept any kind of reptile before so want to make sure I get it right before I bring one home.


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Keep the crickets in the plastic tubs they came in and place the tub inside a cardboard box ( shoe box or something ) , works fine for me.


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a big tub my housemate kept her stick insects in - put the egg carton bits in there for 'em to hide under and put some lettuce in too to start 'em off. Gonna put a pot of compost in later to see if they'll breed to I have cheap crickets!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

i keep mine in the outhouse


----------

